# Town Planner and Primary Teacher moving to Canada



## amyjaney (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi

My husband and I are thinking of relocating to Canada with our 7 month old daughter. I am a primary school teacher and my husband is a town planner (Urban Designer). WE're thinking of Canada as we've both been before and loved it, but open to options.

Any general hints or tips from people who've made the big move?

Amy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

amyjaney said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I are thinking of relocating to Canada with our 7 month old daughter. I am a primary school teacher and my husband is a town planner (Urban Designer). WE're thinking of Canada as we've both been before and loved it, but open to options.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the site.
Unfortunately for you and many others teachers are not in demand in Canada as the country is able to fund its requirements from within. If you we're able to find a job it would probably be in a substitute capacity. As far as your husband is concerned there is no demand for his profession. 
One of you would need to have pre-arranged employment before applying for immigration.


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a primary school teacher and there is honestly there is no work out there, non teachers will say there is plenty and how about tutoring etc... but teachers and those who have tried becoming teachers will tell you other wise. I've applied for teaching assistant jobs and lunch time supervisor jobs and never heard back, not even an acknowledgement of receiving my application. 

I've had a nightmare trying to get registered as well, taken taken them 4 months to tell me they don't accept a 3 year teaching degree, thanks for taking my money when you could have stated this fact on the website. I do have 4 years post secondary study so I may appeal but I'm honestly feeling like what's the point and we have decided that Canada isn't for us long term but we'll stay for the next few years while my husband works and gains experience. Then we'll return to NZ and I'll pick up where I left off. 

Canada is a nice place but you really need to be prepared and have a good understanding of the employment situation in the province you plan to move to.


----------

